# whole hog pounds per person



## philthysmoker (Feb 23, 2008)

We are going to feed about 200 people, how big of a hog can feed that many people, or do we need to do more than 1

thanks 
           Phil


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 23, 2008)

If it were me....I'd do at least two pigs for 200 people. I like smaller/younger pigs better than one large one, also they are a lot easier to handle.
I usually plan on at least 1/4lb of cooked meat per person...with side dishes.

Here is a 150lb (on the hoof) pig, it fed around 60 people.


----------



## tsulcoski (Feb 24, 2008)

Keep in mind, the larger the pig the longer it takes to cook. Most pigs will yield about 50% of the original weight as usable meat, between cookin shrinkage, bone and fat loss. depending upon how many other things you are serving, I would then figure 1/3 to 1/2 lb per person.


----------



## richtee (Feb 24, 2008)

When's the bash? Maybe I'll take a ride up  :{)


----------



## philthysmoker (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the info, rich if the the bash was going to be here you would be more than welcome, could use  some more expert smokers, but this is going to be at my son's in rio rancho nm. not sure of date yet.


----------



## richtee (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww...durn it!  LOL!


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 24, 2008)

Always wanted to see New Mexico!!!


----------

